# Work in Progress



## ArmyGeo

The tools


----------



## ArmyGeo

The start...


----------



## ArmyGeo




----------



## ArmyGeo




----------



## Mike

It looks great so far, ArmyGeo! Are you painting something you saw and sketched, or did you visualize it in your head? I really liked being able to see its progression. How long has it taken to reach this point? How often do you work on it?


----------



## ArmyGeo

I looked at several different images of that same flower. This way I can visualize how the arrangement, colors, and shadows would look like in my version. What you see so far has taken 8 hours from sketching to painting, had to put it on hiatus because of work.


----------



## PencilMeIn

I love WIP threads! Interesting graphing technique. I always use 1-2 inch squares, but I almost always work off a reference photo which is also graphed. I'll definitely be following along. I don't use acrylic very often, but will be starting one shortly for an entry in our local fair. I'm sure I'll learn a thing or two from this thread.


----------



## Mike

ArmyGeo said:


> I looked at several different images of that same flower. This way I can visualize how the arrangement, colors, and shadows would look like in my version. What you see so far has taken 8 hours from sketching to painting, had to put it on hiatus because of work.


That's awesome that you can look at a few different images of the same flower and then visualize your own arrangement of the flower. It reminds me of something akin to Neo being able to see the 1s and 0s in the matrix. But I digress! I hope you're able to work on it more soon and look forward to seeing the updates.



PencilMeIn said:


> I love WIP threads! Interesting graphing technique. I always use 1-2 inch squares, but I almost always work off a reference photo which is also graphed. I'll definitely be following along. I don't use acrylic very often, but will be starting one shortly for an entry in our local fair. I'm sure I'll learn a thing or two from this thread.


I'm looking forward to seeing the thread about your fair entry.


----------



## PencilMeIn

> I'm looking forward to seeing the thread about your fair entry.


Ah yes, well, I've got to get a little farther along.


----------



## TLA

That is going to look so neat when it is done! Have you gotten any farther on it?


----------



## Wildest Heart

I've never done a WIP right from scratch like that (showing the drawing n such). LOVE the corona bottle! ha ha 
I agreed with the others - it's looking great so far!


----------



## Jillian Dominique

You should finish it.


----------



## ArmyGeo

Jillian Dominique said:


> You should finish it.


Soon enough... I haven't had time to do so


----------



## sandsread

It was great seeing the drawings in progression. Maybe I'll try it myself one day. Thanks.


----------



## jeremy johnson ink

that is lookin good so far cant wait to see the end product


----------



## negyem

just make sure you paint it with the inner most feeling of what you are painting...and i tell you,that is what they will see when they see your paintings.....it is a perfect idea...


----------



## fhyde

Aw...I wish I could have seen the end of this one. I love seeing the progression of other artists' work.


----------



## hebsarts

looks good!!!! please check my website out and leave me some feedback. Thanks and enjoy!!! www.hebetsarts.bigcartel.com


----------



## AZACRYLIC

If you were to do all the pencil work on tracing paper then transfer your final trace, then fix it, your canvas will stay much cleaner, plus, your paint will not get mixed in with the pencil work.
Just a thought sent with a smile.


----------

